# My new website feedback



## matypetcare (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, everybody.
I've just finished my new website of my dog walking and pet sittng service and I'd like to you have a look in it: matypetcare.co.uk/
Please telle me what do you think, is it anything I can Improve?, any advice. All your feedback will be welcome and very useful. THANKS


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

just had a quick peek, 

excellent! on the front page i could see what i needed, where, how much and a contact number.

some websites are covered in squiggles and fonts that are difficult to read and i find, quite off putting. yours is lovely and clear

:thumbsup:


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I like the website as a whole....there are however quite a few spelling and grammar mistakes that don't help give you a professional image. Hope the constructuve criticism helps.....

* Personally I don't like the generic photos on any website, especially the one on your home page about the small pet care where there are lots of small animals against a white background. I know it is difficult when you start out....but could you care for any of your family/friends pets and get photos of them?
* On your dog walking page it says Mon - Sat slots and then "Sunday in 2 shots" Is it meant to be slots?
* Your price amounts all over your website are infront of the £ sign....for example "8£" it should be £8
* On your cat sitting page it says "fedd your cat"
* On your dog running page it says "for High energy" where it should say "For high energy"
* It also says "healthy and less distractive"...should be destructive
* On your puppy and elderly dog page the generic phot you have used of the puppy looking sad/guilty is very well known so makes it even more obvious that they are not your own pictures.
* On your About Us section it says "we loves animals of all shapes and sizes" It should say "We love animals..."
*It also says "We are all committed to providing the personalized service"....not sure if your are from a different country or have copied and pasted this from somewhere but I would not expect the z in personalized....should be personalised.
* On your small pet section it says "Our services When we visit your home are" When does not need to have a capital letter

Hope that helps


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Love all the changes you have made, not managed to check all of them but did notice a couple of prices that are still the wrong way round.

Well done for getting it changed so quickly 

Jenni


----------



## matypetcare (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Jenni for take the time to check my website properly, it's been very useful. I've already fix the grammar mistakes and looking for my own photos to replace the general ones. Thanks again for your help


----------

